# We flew from California to Boston to meet Dr. Sisson



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Arriving in Boston at the Airport


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is Dr. Sisson examining Dolcina


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dr. Sisson, tell Mommy zat zis bow is too big


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Mommy mommy, my blowd pvessur is good, don't vowwy


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Back at Logan (Boston) Airport. Dolcina wondering around....


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Mommy, I am pooped tired....


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad you made the trip. What was the outcome?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

We arrived in Boston WED morning, went to Angell Animal Medical Center. It is a huge building with many people coming with their dogs for treatments, not 
necessarily just with Dr. Sisson.

It was a very impressive Hospital:good post - perfect, just as if you would enter a big people's hospital.

We were 1 hour and 15 minutes late to the appointment so the
"receiving" secretary tells me:
"I don't know if Dr. Sisson can see you today, because you are so late to your appointment. I was laughing to myself thinking "ya right".k:

Anyway, I knew that Dr. Sisson would see us anytime we arrive because, that was what was agreed before I departed from California, so I was not worried at all.

So within 2 minutes of waiting, Dr. Sisson came out into the lobby to greet us. He took us to his office, we chatted a little bit, he checked Dolcina, asked 
questions. The titer tests were done before we left to Boston, so really it was 
mostly a visit for Dr. Sisson to meet Dolcina whom he will be treating from now.

We gave him a big picture of Dolcina in a frame for his office.:tender: 


I had the impression that Dr. Sisson is a very reserved even shy person:brownbag:, very very very detailed. He would go into the motion of what needs to be done, how to administer this and that; he demonstrated to me how I would give the injections to Dolcina at which point....
I started crying:crying: saying I can't do it, I can't do it.....but of course I will HAVE to do it.

And then he gave us the schedule for the medications and CBC tests. Let me tell you: it is so confusing when to take what....I have been sitting here with my calendar figuring out the schedule.:smpullhair::smpullhair:

Starting THU Jan 26
Every evening............................Leflunomide pills (at 6pm)

FRI Jan 27th
Morning ..................................injection of Cytarabine
Evening....................................injection of Cytarabine

SAT Jan 28th
Morning....................................injection of Cytarabine
Evening....................................injection of Cytarabine


FEB 3rd.......................................get a CBC blood test for Cytarabine 
FEB 23rd.....................................get CBC blood test for Cytarabine and e-mail results 

SAT FEB 25th..............................do CBC Leflunomide blood test 20 hours (at 2pm) BEFORE giving another dose and overnight to Angell Animal Medical Center.


FEB 27th
Morning.......................................injection of Cytarabine
Evening .......................................injection of Cytarabine

FEB 28th
Morning.......................................injection of Cytarabine
Evening........................................injection of Cytarabine

MAR 14th
Start the...............................................Lomustine once a month

MAR 20th
Take CBC blood test for.......................Lomustine

MAR 23rd
take CBC blood test (at 2pm) for..................................... Cytarabine and e-mail results 

MAR 26th...................................................do the CBC Leflunomide blood test 20 hours (at 2pm) BEFORE giving another dose
.................................. and send overnight to Angell Medical center

MAR 27th
in the morning ............................give injection of Cytarabine
in the evening............................. give injection of Cytarabine

MAR 28th
in the morning..............................give injection of Cytarabine
in the evening...............................give injection of Cytarabine


APR 11th........................................take CBC blood test for Lomustine

APR 14th........................................give Lomustine pill (once a month)

APR 23rd.........................................take CBC blood test for Cytarabine

APR 27th
in the morning..................................give injection of Cytarabine
in the evening...................................give injection of Cytarabine

APR 28th
in the morning...................................give injection of Cytarabine
in the evening....................................give injection of Cytarabine 

MAY 4th
Take CBC blood test for....................Cytarabine and e-mail results


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my that is a lot to deal with. I am sure you will get more comfortable with the injections, but I know how hard it must be to do anything to our babies that we think could be painful. I so hope and pray the treatments are effective and Dolcina does well with it. You guys will be in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad you finally made it to Boston. Just take one day at a time and know that what you're doing is for your very sweet Dolcina. God Bless You.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sammy, Dolcina is so lucky to have you for her mom-you are amazing!!:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, that schedule almost looks overwhelming, but when you stop and do it one day at a time I'm sure you won't be bothered by it at all. Dolcina sure is lucky to have you for a mommy! She is absolutely adorable. Wish I had been on your flight too!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow - Dolcina really is very lucky to have you as her Mom. I am so glad you were able to make a trip to Boston to see Dr. Sisson...sounds like he has a good plan for Dolcina, and yes it sounds like a lot to handle but I know you can do it!!! About giving her injections yourself - about a year ago, my 12 year old cat was diagnosed with mouth cancer. It was so advanced that there were really no treatment options and we (with our vet) decided we would just keep him comfortable for as long as we didn't feel he was suffering. He lived three months after that but he required round the clock care - we had a vet tech come to our house daily to give him meds and an in-home vet come once a week to monitor him. At one point, my vet advised us switching his oral medication to a shot - it was injections that we had to give him ourselves twice a day. The vet showed me how to do it - I am extremely freaked out by needles and was petrified and I didn't think I could do it but I did. Once I got the hang of it, it was really no big deal, and thankfully he was really good about it too. We were able to keep him comfortable and content for three months after his diagnosis before his health declined so much that we had to let him go. It was a rough three months for us but it was well worth it for some additional time with him. 

You are such an amazing mom that I'll know you'll do whatever it takes to keep Dolcina well. You already have done so much - she is sooo lucky to have you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bless your heart Sammy---I admire you. 
Sending big hugs and lots of prayers up for your baby too! It isn't easy, these decisions we have to make sometimes. We kept our Bo as long as we could, until I realized how much pain he had when he whimpered only in his sleep, and bled on the bed from his mouth at night. (He had fibrosarcoma in the mouth.) 
No one can tell you what to do. I will pray for wisdom for you as you move forward one day at a time. Sending big hugs.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sammy, Dolcina is in good hands now! Dr. Sission sounds amazing. I give one of my furkids 2 insulin shots a day and it isn't bad at all. When he sees me preparing it, he walks over and lowers his head (injection is between the shoulder blades) gets the shot, then wags his tail because he knows he's about to get his breakfast or dinner! Trust me, you'll get the hang of it in no time!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Bless your heart...:wub: I have been watching your story for awhile now... I dont post as often as i used to but I try to keep myself updated at least with the health section of this forum. 

I know how you feel... I drive 5hrs to take my little kodie to Cornell University to be seen by the best neuroglogist for malformations on the East coast... so I know exactly how you feel... i would fly (drive in kodie's case, since hes not supposed to fly) as far as it took to get him to an expert to help him. I wish you all the best and I will be keeping your little girl in my prayers. Hang in there...:grouphug: know that your little girl is very special to have a mommy like you...


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So glad to hear that you were able to make it out there and that all went well. You are the best mommy to Dolcina and I'm sure you will be able to hangle anything that comes your way, even giving injections. Keep us updated about her progress.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - I was just wondering yesterday about whether you were getting to Boston since the aborted trip. I knew you said you'd try this week. You're such a terrific mom. Isn't it amazing when you go to a place like that and see how serious everyone takes everything and how well equipped they are. That happened with me with Johns Hopkins with my son. I felt like I landed on a different planet - they were so in tune with my child and his health issue and that alone made me feel better. I know it's overwhelming but I actually love that you have a printed out schedule instead of trying to juggle when a doctor says "Give her this, then give her that, then change this." At least you have a road map. I know you'll be fine with the injections. If you want I'm sure you can work with your local vet to do it there for the first couple. It might boost your confidence. Dr. Sisson sounds like the perfect specialist in an area. They are very serious, very much into research so I think often spend a lot of time with books more than people/pets (thus the shy aspect):HistericalSmiley:, very professional and very smart. That's what you want. Someone who's there 200% for Dolcina. Hope you and Dolcina get some rest and glad you went to the best.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Sammy, I'm so glad you and Dolcina made the trip safely. Dr. Sisson sounds amazing! That medication/testing schedule looks overwhelming, so do take things one day at a time. Hugs and kisses to you and your baby girl


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> We arrived in Boston WED morning, went to Angell Animal Medical Center. It is a huge building with many people coming with their dogs for treatments, not
> necessarily just with Dr. Sisson.
> 
> It was a very impressive Hospital:good post - perfect, just as if you would enter a big people's hospital.
> ...


I am so happy that you got to make your trip! And you and Dolcina much have charmed the good doctor! But I am not surprised. And...oh my! looking at your schedule brings it all back to me! It is identical to what I did with Lola for over a year. All except for the Lomustine which she could never tolerate. I know it seems like a lot, but you will get used to it. And the injections aren't that hard. You and Dolcina will get very accustomed to it. Did they give you gloves to wear when handling the Cytarabine? You need to wear gloves because it is a chemo drug and can be toxic to you. Be careful with it and how you dispose of the vials and syringes. Putting it all on a calendar is helpful, so that you don't miss a lab draw etc. Again, I am so happy that you are on the right path! Hoping tha Dolcina responds well! 

Now. Another important thing. Since we know that Dolcina most likely has NME you need to participate in the research with Dr. Barber. She needs a DNA sample from Dolcina and some info from you and your vet. You can print the submission packet from the American Maltese Association website. Call me (you already have my number) if you need help with it. Dolcina needs to be part of this study. She is a very important girl!!

Good luck Sammie. Call me if you need anything!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- I'm so glad that you were able to make the trip. As others have said, Dolcina is very lucky to have you as her Mom. I know how much we all love our fluffs and that we would all go to the ends of the earth for their care if needed.

And I'm glad that you have Pam to talk to. She's been through this and is so knowledgable.

I didn't think I could give injections to any of my fluffs, but I learned to. Then I didn't think I could learn to give injections to myself, but I did. It's amazing what we can learn to do when we really need to.

Sending lots of prayers for precious Dolcina and lots of hugs to you. Please keep us updated on Dolcina's progression with the regiment. We really do care about both of you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

TLR said:


> Oh my.... I know how hard it must be to do anything to our babies that we think could be painful. You guys will be in my prayers.


:ThankYou:




Furbabies mom said:


> So glad you finally made it to Boston. Just take one day at a time and know that what you're doing is for your very sweet Dolcina. God Bless You.


:goodpost:




aprilb said:


> Sammy, Dolcina is so lucky to have you for her mom-you are amazing!!:wub:


Thank you, but I am lucky:aktion033: to have the possibility to do what I am doing.



LuvMyBoys said:


> Wish I had been on your flight too!


I would have liked that too:thmbup:, we could have had popcorn and laugh our wayopcorn: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Bailey&Me said:


> Wow - Dr. Sisson...sounds like he has a good plan for Dolcina, and yes it sounds like a lot to handle but I know you can do it!!!


have to, no alternative:rochard:



edelweiss said:


> Sending big hugs and lots of prayers up for your baby too! I will pray for wisdom for you as you move forward one day at a time. Sending big hugs.


:innocent: You are one of the many angels at SM



MoonDog said:


> Sammy, Dolcina is in good hands now! Dr. Sission sounds amazing. I give one of my furkids 2 insulin shots a day and it isn't bad at all. When he sees me preparing it, he walks over and lowers his head (injection is between the shoulder blades) gets the shot, then wags his tail because he knows he's about to get his breakfast or dinner! Trust me, you'll get the hang of it in no time!


I am wondering, what does one do if you have a fluff like Poupetta for example who will absolutely not take medications. I can camouflage it in the best meat, but she will not be fooled. I am so lucky I don't have to give medications to Poupetta because it would have been a lost case. Many times I tried to give her vitamines, but she won't take them.



kodie said:


> Bless your heart...:wub: I have been watching your story for awhile now... I dont post as often as i used to but I try to keep myself updated at least with the health section of this forum.


:ThankYou: ...for participating in what's going on in our life. 




BellaEnzo said:


> So glad to hear that you were able to make it... Keep us updated about her progress.


Will do:thmbup:



Snowbody said:


> Sammy - I was just wondering yesterday about whether you were getting to Boston since the aborted trip.


Yes, and we were lucky this time because the flights were not full in the middle of the week, so we got extra seats. At the Airport, everyone looooooved Dolcina: she was walking around:happy: among waiting passengers sniffing and begging for Mcdonalds patties: that was funny:smrofl::HistericalSmiley:



zooeysmom said:


> Oh Sammy, I'm so glad you and Dolcina made the trip safely. Dr. Sisson sounds amazing! That medication/testing schedule looks overwhelming, so do take things one day at a time. Hugs and kisses to you and your baby girl


Yes, it is overwhelming:smstarz: but will have to deal with it


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

*We are so grateful to you*













pammy4501 said:


> I am so happy that you got to make your trip! You and Dolcina will get very accustomed to it. Did they give you gloves to wear when handling the Cytarabine?Hoping that Dolcina responds well!
> 
> Now. Another important thing. Since we know that Dolcina most likely has NME you need to participate in the research with Dr. Barber. She needs a DNA sample from Dolcina and some info from you and your vet. You can print the submission packet from the American Maltese Association website. Dolcina needs to be part of this study.
> Call me if you need anything!


Dear Pam,

If it was not for the lead you gave us, I would have never known of a Dr. Sisson, so it is thanks to you for leading us to him.

And yes, I wrote all on a calendar so that I don't miss any doses. And yes, Dr. Sisson was very precise about handling the Chemo medications with gloves (he gave me a pair of gloves and told me how to dispose of the syringes).

What am I to expect now? You said that Lola could not take some of the medications very well. What reactions did she show? I want to know what to expect when I give Dolcina those Chemo:w00t:

As to participating in Dr. Barber researches, I will gladly follow the instructions as to how to go about doing that in the near future, when I get situated with this overwhelming period in Dolcina's life.

And lastly, I have a question: if you gave Lola all the care that I am now giving Dolcina, why did she die?:crying:

Does that mean that at the end there is no solution to the disease?:smcry::smcry:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Dolcina is sure blessed to have a mommy like you  wishing her and you all the best :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Dolcina is sure blessed to have a mommy like you  wishing her and you all the best :wub:


I am having a moment of despair:crying::crying::crying:...it's like, when should I expect the worse?:smcry:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sammy, I've been keeping you in my prayers, as well as my thoughts. When my Dolly got pancreatitis and resultant diabetes, it was overwhelming for me, even as a nurse, just because she was my baby. But we both got used to it, and it ended up becoming a routine surprisingly easily. You're a wonderful mommy and Dolcina has to know how much she is loved.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Sammy, I've been keeping you in my prayers, as well as my thoughts. When my Dolly got pancreatitis and resultant diabetes...


yes...but I don't see Dolly's name on your Avatar, so I assume she is no longer with us:smcry:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - please don't despair. You will find the strength...for Dolcina. I don't believe at this time there is any cure for NME or GME, and that's why research is so important, but dogs can live with it, with the care that you are about to administer. I wish that she didn't have it but since she does you just need to treasure every moment you have together. Think back a few short weeks ago when she was paralyzed in her back legs. Already life is better for her. All you can do is try your best; you've already gone to the best doctor in the country for her. And Dolcina will thank you with a million kisses. I wanted to add that the beagle I petsat was on chemo for cancer and I gave him the meds. It was pretty easy and I just used gloves. You can get gloves at any drugstore or I buy them at Costco -- I've used them for years for food prep because of my son's allergies and not wanting to cross contaminate foods. They make messy stuff so easy. Good luck and you know we're here for you...always. :smootch:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> Dear Pam,
> 
> If it was not for the lead you gave us, I would have never known of a Dr. Sisson, so it is thanks to you for leading us to him.
> 
> ...


Well, let me try to answer your questions. First, I was not always able to tell if Lola was tolerating her meds by just looking at her. We usually discovered problems when the lab results came in. As for the chemo drug, that really didn't seen to bother her much at all. It's doesn't effect dogs like humans. No nausea etc. But you have to see the lab chemistry to know how she is really doing.

As for you question about why Lola died, all I can say is that the disease is different to a degree for each dog. Lola also had MVD and some liver issues. These meds can be hepatotoxic, so she had trouble tolerating them. We were never able to get to the full recommeded dosage with the cytosar. Lola also had seizures that were very hard for us to control. I was never able to get her off of prednisone. In the end, for Lola it was the unending seizures that were affecting her quality of life. That was why I let her go. She wasn't enjoying a good quality of life at the end. But, with treatment I did enjoy two extra years with her that I cherished very much.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sammy - please don't despair.


All of a sudden it is hitting me:crying::crying::crying:



pammy4501 said:


> .... with treatment I did enjoy two extra years with her that I cherished very much.


:smcry::smcry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- one thing I want to say is that medicine is always advancing. A new discovery is just around the corner -- both for dogs and humans.

For example, my husband got a rare and severe heart condition in 1992 and was given only 6 months to live. But -- he survived and then new drugs came out that helped his heart issues. 3 years ago he had to have open heart surgery and a mitral valve repair. He was recovering well and then the mitral valve repair didn't hold and could not be repaired again. He was put on the heart transplant list and given less than 6 months. But he a bi-ventricular pacemaker installed. At first it didn't seem to be working but after about a year, he found a specialist that adjusted it. It's been adjusted many times since then and although he's "not as good as new", he is still alive and able to get around, be on his own and is doing pretty well at this time. I don't know if he will pass away any minute or if another medical advancement will come that will truly help him. But I've got my prayers said and finger crossed for quick medical advancements. It's now been 20 years since they first gave him only 6 months to live, so I count my blessings for each day that God gives us.

You will do the same with Dolcina. You will pray that Dr. Sission's treatment help and that more research will lead to more medical advancements and that Dolcina will benefit from the medical advancements. In the meantime, you will love her and enjoy each and every day that you are blessed to have her with you.

Prayers and hugs being sent your way.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Bailey&Me said:


> Wow - Dolcina really is very lucky to have you as her Mom. I am so glad you were able to make a trip to Boston to see Dr. Sisson...sounds like he has a good plan for Dolcina, and yes it sounds like a lot to handle but I know you can do it!!! About giving her injections yourself - about a year ago, my 12 year old cat was diagnosed with mouth cancer. It was so advanced that there were really no treatment options and we (with our vet) decided we would just keep him comfortable for as long as we didn't feel he was suffering. He lived three months after that but he required round the clock care - we had a vet tech come to our house daily to give him meds and an in-home vet come once a week to monitor him. At one point, my vet advised us switching his oral medication to a shot - it was injections that we had to give him ourselves twice a day. The vet showed me how to do it - I am extremely freaked out by needles and was petrified and I didn't think I could do it but I did. Once I got the hang of it, it was really no big deal, and thankfully he was really good about it too. We were able to keep him comfortable and content for three months after his diagnosis before his health declined so much that we had to let him go. It was a rough three months for us but it was well worth it for some additional time with him.
> 
> You are such an amazing mom that I'll know you'll do whatever it takes to keep Dolcina well. You already have done so much - she is sooo lucky to have you!



I totally agree with Nida, the idea of giving injections is very freaky for those of us who have never been around that and never had any interest in the medical field, however, I can tell you that once you start the routine, it will become something you can do, something you are fine doing because you know how important it is for your precious little one. My Cloud had diabetes and I gave him his injections 2x per day just as ordered and though I thought it was daunting at first, I was soon proud of him and myself for how routine it all became. He was the BEST dog. You know how you are never supposed to call them to do bad things to them (like give a bath), well I used to call him and he would come and get his shot and always a treat after. 



pammy4501 said:


> Now. Another important thing. Since we know that Dolcina most likely has NME you need to participate in the research with Dr. Barber. She needs a DNA sample from Dolcina and some info from you and your vet. You can print the submission packet from the American Maltese Association website. Call me (you already have my number) if you need help with it. Dolcina needs to be part of this study. She is a very important girl!!
> 
> Good luck Sammie. Call me if you need anything!


Oh this is so true, they do need your girl for the research. I am soooo hopeful about this research and the results making it easier for breeders to do their best to get this horrible disease out of our beloved breed. I am so glad that you do plan to participate. I hope that we can all impress the researchers with how much we are willing to contribute to this effort. 




Lacie's Mom said:


> Sammy -- one thing I want to say is that medicine is always advancing. A new discovery is just around the corner -- both for dogs and humans.
> 
> For example, my husband got a rare and severe heart condition in 1992 and was given only 6 months to live. But -- he survived and then new drugs came out that helped his heart issues. 3 years ago he had to have open heart surgery and a mitral valve repair. He was recovering well and then the mitral valve repair didn't hold and could not be repaired again. He was put on the heart transplant list and given less than 6 months. But he a bi-ventricular pacemaker installed. At first it didn't seem to be working but after about a year, he found a specialist that adjusted it. It's been adjusted many times since then and although he's "not as good as new", he is still alive and able to get around, be on his own and is doing pretty well at this time. I don't know if he will pass away any minute or if another medical advancement will come that will truly help him. But I've got my prayers said and finger crossed for quick medical advancements. It's now been 20 years since they first gave him only 6 months to live, so I count my blessings for each day that God gives us.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sammy i'm so happy to hear that you and Dolcina were able to see Dr. Sisson. It looks as if there is a good plan to try and help Dolcina. I know it's all really very scary, but you can do it, look at how far she has come already, she's no longer paralyzed. Just enjoy every moment you have with her. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sammy - as others have said, new treatments for diseases are found all the time so no need to despair. Simply enjoy every day you have with your precious baby. "Today" is all any of us really ever have for certain - please give her hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Sammy,
I haven't been on SM in quite a while so I didn't know sweet little Dolcina was so sick. I remember she had some problems a few months after you got her but I assumed all was well. Preston and I send tons of kisses and good wishes and hope that your little angel gets better soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sammy - thinking of you and Dolcina. :smootch:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sammy -- one thing I want to say is that medicine is always advancing. A new discovery is just around the corner -- both for dogs and humans.
> It's now been 20 years since they first gave him only 6 months to live, so I count my blessings for each day that God gives us.
> 
> You will do the same with Dolcina. You will pray that Dr. Sission's treatment help and that more research will lead to more medical advancements and that Dolcina will benefit from the medical advancements. In the meantime, you will love her and enjoy each and every day that you are blessed to have her with you.
> ...


Thank you, :goodpost:. It was so encouraging to read this. If you were able to endure this with your husband, I ,for sure HAVE to with Dolcina.:ThankYou:





CloudClan said:


> I totally agree with Nida, the idea of giving injections is very freaky for those of us who have never been around that.....I can tell you that once you start the routine, it will become something you can do.


This is so true, this morning I gave her the first injection, I thought I am Einstein figuring the right dose on the syringe, the right positioning to insert it...ohh, but then I DID IT, and soon, it's time for the 2nd one....and I'll get used to it, hopefully she will too




maggieh said:


> Sammy please give her hugs and kisses from us.


Done:smootch:



Chalex said:


> Sammy,
> I haven't been on SM in quite a while so I didn't know sweet little Dolcina was so sick. I remember she had some problems a few months after you got her but I assumed all was well. Preston and I send tons of kisses and good wishes and hope that your little angel gets better soon.


Thanks for the concern.
I've got a little interesting thing to say: this afternoon the breeder (Diamond Maltese DU TRAN) came back from his trip from Vietnam and called me right a way.
As some of you may remember, on January 1st, as soon as I found out that Dolcina was so sick, I called him in Florida, but he was just boarding the flight to go to his country for a vacation and said to call him in 3 weeks. Well, I didn't call him, what for??? But then, he left me a message this afternoon that he was back and that he wanted to hear from me. So tomorrow, Saturday, I will call him, and tell him how sick Dolcina has been. But what is it gonna help the situation?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Thank you, :goodpost:. It was so encouraging to read this. If you were able to endure this with your husband, I ,for sure HAVE to with Dolcina.:ThankYou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sammy - congratulations on getting through the first shot. That's probably the hardest. I used to practice so much to administer epinephrine when my son was a toddler. It was a self injector but just the thought of giving it to my own child - but I kept reminding myself it could save his life so practice I did with a trainer injector and expired Epi Pens into oranges. 
I personally think it's important for Tran to know for his breeding program. I am glad that he got in touch.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Sammy - thinking of you and Dolcina. :smootch:


Susan, you are always so kind, :ThankYou:


----------

